# Iavaroni Fired.



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

ESPN just sent me a text. Quoting from a Memphis Article.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> NEW YORK (AP)—Rudy Gay has already played for three different coaches in three seasons with the Grizzlies, and it’s about to become four—and maybe five— after Memphis fired Marc Iavaroni.
> 
> The Grizzlies prepared to face the New York Knicks at Madison Square Garden on Friday night with assistant Johnny Davis as interim coach, a day after Iavaroni was quietly dimissed.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=AiC04d1CnQm0XGuRF_UUsW68vLYF?slug=ap-grizzlies-iavaronifired&prov=ap&type=lgns

Another one bites the dust...


----------



## BDB (Dec 19, 2006)

Hire Maurice Cheeks.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Isn't Johnny Davis the 76ers coach from Allen Iverson's rookie season?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Smithian said:


> Isn't Johnny Davis the 76ers coach from Allen Iverson's rookie season?


Indeed.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Apparently Mo Cheeks turned down an offer to coach the Grizzlies - surely, they could've found someone better than Hollins, though.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

And today, Iavaroni was hired by Raptors as an assistant coach to Jay Triano:
http://www.nba.com/raptors/news/asstcoaches_060509.html


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I still don't get why Iavaroni was fired. If you have a ****ty team and you hire a new coach, you can't really evaluate the coach well until you get some better talent.

A coaching staff of Popovich, Phil Jackson and Jerry Sloan couldn't have won games with that Memphis team.


----------

